# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Kliniek kiezen voor liposuctie

## lipoedeempje

Ik heb lipoedeem wat betekent dat ik met dieet niet goed af kan vallen. De vetophopingen doen ook zeer, omdat ik geen zin heb om in een rolstoel te belanden, moet ik nu toch serieus over liposuctie gaan nadenken. Dat is de enige bekende behandeling. Maar dan... Waar laat je dat doen? 
Ik had een goede arts gevonden, maar die wilde dat ik ging afvallen en ondertussen is hij een eigen kliniek in Duitsland begonnen. Te ver weg om naartoe te gaan. Omdat ik echt overgewicht heb door die rotziekte, wil niet iedere kliniek mij helpen. 
Ik heb wat dingen over ACCZ en Centre Esthetique gelezen. Die berichten zijn ook weer wat ouder. Iemand recente ervaring? Als hier nog iemand is met lipoedeem die met liposuctie bezig is, hoor ik dat ook graag!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop dat je in deze rubriek wat meer informatie vind en dat er mensen zijn die je raad/tips kunnen geven bij het kiezen!

Sterkte en houd moed!!

----------

